# meth injection?



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

i did a search and found nothing in the 2.7T forum. 
has anyone here added meth injection to their car? results? set ups? pics?
let me know.
thanks.


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: meth injection? (shotofgmplease)*

no one? really? anyone?


----------



## Grifnsqest (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: meth injection? (shotofgmplease)*

workin on it... went with devil's own products and pieced it together. really helps to use their calculator to determine the size of nozzle/nozzles to use me personally, goin with duel nozzle setup


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: meth injection? (Grifnsqest)*

I have done a couple Devils Own Progressive installs on S4's. I have some logs floating around showing outstanding gains at the same boost. Let me try and dig them up.


----------

